# Business for Sale



## paul1978 (7 mo ago)

I am looking to sell my business as i am moving away from the industry.

Company established in 2018, turnover of £110,000. I carry out all types of electrical work (having had 25 years in the industry) but specialise in security and fire alarms. Company has approximately 180 regular maintenance contracts for intruder alarm, fire alarm and cctv maintenance plus monitoring. SSAIB and NAPIT registered. Clients spanning the South West of England.

Asking Price £65,000.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Tell the queen we don’t want any of her tea or taxes around here!

This is America! Yeeee-hawww! 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

What are you getting for 65,000?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

How many hours a year do you put in?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

MHElectric said:


> Tell the queen we don’t want any of her tea or taxes around here!
> 
> This is America! Yeeee-hawww! 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


Wonder if he would stay on and run it for me, ...


----------

